# Lightroom Edit in Photoshop CC issue...



## mlphoto (Dec 21, 2014)

When I edit a LR file in photoshop for the first time I do not see the option dialog box but rather photoshop just opens.  Note that I did reset the warning prompts in the LR general settings tab.  If I save the file in CC without changing anything and compare it to the original file back in LR, the psd file appears a bit duller in color saturation though other LR adjustments appear to be in tact.  I would think that I should see two identical files because I made no changes while in CC.

If I then attempt to open the PSD file that I just saved to LR back in CC again, I do see the option dialog box.  After I open that file in CC and save it without making any changes, these two files do compare exactly in LR without any color shifts.

Any ideas?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 22, 2014)

Check your External Editing setup in Preferences.
Color Space=ProPhoto RGB?   If something else, then the first derivative sent to Photoshop may be using a different Color Space profile.
Is PS converting the profile? Check its options.


----------



## mlphoto (Dec 22, 2014)

I-See-Light said:


> Check your External Editing setup in Preferences.
> Color Space=ProPhoto RGB?   If something else, then the first derivative sent to Photoshop may be using a different Color Space profile.
> Is PS converting the profile? Check its options.




I have LR set to sRGB and PS color space set to sRGB IEC61966-2.1 as I  recollect being advised to do so as I do not print at home, only at a  color lab.  Are you suggesting that I may receive better results by  switching both LR and PS to Prophoto RGB?  Thanks in advance for your  advice...


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 23, 2014)

Perhaps the forum Gurus have more information for you, as I am not a CC user.

My thoughts are that Lightroom is always ProPhoto RGB, so maybe the switch to sRGB in Photoshop is giving the color difference when the derivative image comes back and is viewed in LR.
Try changing your 'Edit in Photoshop' to use ProPhoto RGB, and test your results.
Only use sRGB for your final export image to the Lab (Check image with Soft Proofing in LR)
Keep questioning.!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 23, 2014)

Nope, no more information, that's exactly what I would have said, i.e. maintain the ProPhotoRGB colour space throughout LR and PS, exporting to sRGB when done editing. You may need to adjust your settings in both LR (Preferences>External Editing tab) and PS (Edit>Color Settings) to achieve this.


----------

